# Gemini Dämpferlänge



## wolli101 (19. April 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich habe gesehen, dass es derzeit die alten Gemini-Rahmen scheinbar recht preiswert zu erwerben gibt (400-500 EUR). Was kommt den da für ein Dämpfer ´rein? 

Danke 
Wolli


----------



## UKW (19. April 2006)

Ein 190er. Original war der RS Sid Adjust drin mit 50 mm Hub. Läßt sich aber durch andere Modelle ersetzen. Achte aber auf die Federungscharakteristik. Ich habe einen RS Pro deluxe Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut, damit ändert sich das Fahrverhalten und man kann dem Rad bergab schon einiges zumuten.
UKW

P.S. Wo gibts den Rahmen so günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (19. April 2006)

Hallo UKW,

die findest Du hier (sofern noch welche da sind): 

http://www.grand-raid.de/custom-bikes/de/grandraid_doc01.pdf

Was hälst Du von dem Preis?

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## UKW (20. April 2006)

Oh, ich sehe, Du meinst nicht das Ur-Gemini sondern das Gemini ST.
Nun, da weiß ich nicht, ob ein 190er Dämpfer drin ist. Ich glaube eher, es ist ein 165er.
Der Preis wäre für ein "echtes" Gemini gut, für das ST ist er das eigentlich auch noch. Du müßtest halt mal die Frage der Garantie klären.
Wie gut der Rahmen sich fährt, weiß ich auch nicht. Den gabs ja auch mal ganz kurze Zeit mit dem Canyon-Label.
Gruß
UKW


----------



## wolli101 (21. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

worin unterscheiden sich den Gemini und Gemini ST?

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Bettina (21. April 2006)

Hi wolli,
der Unterschied liegt halt in der Geometrie.
Ich fahre das 'Ur'Gemini, dass sieht so aus:






Bei dem ST ist das Sattelrohr meiner Kenntniss nach nicht 'gespalten' sondern wird nach vorne abgewinkelt an dem Dämpfer vorbei geführt.
Dadurch gibt es natürlich eine andere Lastverteilung usw.
Meins fährt sich super, am Anfang fuhr das Rad besser als ich - ich kam Wege runter, die wäre ich nicht mal zu Fuß gegangen....


----------



## Bartenwal (21. April 2006)

hallo,
ich fahre ein Gemini ST als Winterrad (steht Velotraum drauf, die haben mal Rahmen von Bergwerk bezogen), Dämpferlänge ist 165mm. Der Federweg beträgt 100-110mm (2 Befestigungsmöglichkeiten im Hinterbau). Fahrverhalten ist o.k., Dämpfer sollte sich in der Zugstufe und Druckstufe justieren lassen wegen dem Wippen (oder SPV?). Bei der Sattelstütze gibt es 2 Versionen:

ordentlich ausgerieben mit 31,6 mm
irgendein Blech dazwischen und 27,2 mm






Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## wolli101 (23. April 2006)

Hallo Bartenwal,

den Rahmen hatte ich vor einem Jahr schon mal im Visier, aber heute scheint es den nicht mehr zu geben - zumindest nicht auf der Homepage. Wie muss ich die Angaben zu der zu verwendenden Sattelstütze deuten? Wird der Rahmen derart schlecht bearbeitet ausgeliefert? Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit bezüglich der Steifigkeit? Ich bin nicht ganz leicht und ich habe bereits einmal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Eingelenker unter Umständen Probleme mit höheren Fahrergewichten bekommen kann.

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. April 2006)

Es war der steifste Rahmen, den BERGWERK je gebaut hat !


----------



## SLichti (23. April 2006)

Hy Rocky,

muß dich korrigieren... der steifste Rahmen war der Gemini DT !

Der Ur-"ST" Rahmen wurde ursprünglich für KTM/Heavy Tools gebaut. Irgendwann wurde aus dem Modell dann ein "günstiges Bergwerk".. Auch wurde der Rahmen als "Private-Label" Option den Händlern angeboten, deshalb fand man den auch in gleicher Bauart mit Canyon und Velotraum Lackierung.

Bis dann und Grüße )

Stefan


----------



## Nomercy (24. April 2006)

Hui! Es macht ja wieder richtig Spaß im Bergwerk-Forum zu lesen. Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. April 2006)

SLichti schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Rocky,
> 
> muß dich korrigieren... der steifste Rahmen war der Gemini DT !
> 
> ...



Hey fast hätte ich es geschafft gestern bei Dir aufzuschlagen. War in Rodt u. R. hatte aber zuviel Chardonay........ der war richtig gut!!!!


----------



## SLichti (25. April 2006)

war gestern biken... mit dem LV-Testbike und nem Hänger mit der kleinen drinne  War ein ulkiges Gespann )  Kam mir vor wie den ganzen Tag Passo Gavia zu fahren..
Einfach durchfunken das nächste mal..

ride on


----------



## UKW (25. April 2006)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bartenwal,
> 
> den Rahmen hatte ich vor einem Jahr schon mal im Visier, aber heute scheint es den nicht mehr zu geben - zumindest nicht auf der Homepage. Wie muss ich die Angaben zu der zu verwendenden Sattelstütze deuten? Wird der Rahmen derart schlecht bearbeitet ausgeliefert? Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit bezüglich der Steifigkeit? Ich bin nicht ganz leicht und ich habe bereits einmal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Eingelenker unter Umständen Probleme mit höheren Fahrergewichten bekommen kann.
> 
> ...




Hallo Wolli,
bezüglich der Sattelstütze: Bergwerk hat es sich irgendwann mal einfach gemacht und die Sitzrohre nicht mehr ausgerieben sondern eine Reduzierhülse eingesetzt. Das hat in vielen Fällen dazu geführt, daß Sattelstützen beim Sitzen knarzten. Deswegen sollte man die Reduzierhüle entfernen und das Sitzrohr ausreiben lassen.
Der ST-Rahmen sollte auch für Menschen deutlich über 80 Kilo taugen. Eingelenker haben grundsätzlich keine Probleme mit höheren Fahrergewichten, wenn sie nicht gerade Race-Leichtgewichte sind. Solche pauschale Aussagen kommen oft von "Fachleuten".
UKW


----------



## wolli101 (27. April 2006)

Hallo UKW,

nochmals zu den Eingelenkern - ich hatte mal ein Centurion No Pogo mit dem komischen Thermoshape Hinterbau. Schon bei kleineren Steigungen veranstaltete die Kette die interessantesten Sprünge und tanzte fröhlich zwischen den Gängen herum. Daher bin ich immer eher skeptisch, auch wenn ein so weicher Hinterbau wie der Thermoshape wohl heute nicht mehr produziert wird. Trotzdem frage ich lieber mal nach...
Die Geschichte mit dem Sattelrohr gefällt mir irgendwie nicht. Sollte ein Rahmen dieser Qualität und unter diesem Label nicht etwas sorgfältiger gefertigt sein? Zumal der Preis ohne Dämpfer erheblich über dem eines Standard-Taiwan-Rahmens (FAT, Crest usw.) liegt. Wie viel Federweg sollte im übrigen die Gabel so mitbringen? Da meine aktuelle Reba Race (80-115mm) für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weich ist, werde ich die wohl verkaufen. Kommt der Rahmen mit 12mm an der VA zurecht?

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Bartenwal (28. April 2006)

Hallo Wolli,
ich hatte auch einmal ein Centurion NoPogo Ac3. Der Hauptrahmen war stabil, die Schwinge hat sich allerdings verwunden. Der Gemini ST Hinterbau ist etwas steifer als der Centurion Hinterbau, allerdings mir nicht steif genug. Deshalb fahre ich jetzt ein Fusion Raid, dessen Hinterbau ist deutlich verwindungssteifer.
Fahre den Gemini Rahmen mit einer Magura CP85. 
grüße,
bartenwal


----------



## UKW (28. April 2006)

Hallo Wolli,
das mit den Phänomenen am Hinterbau Deines No Pogo (der Name ist fast schon Ironie, bei Deinen Erlebnissen) läßt sich schon erklären. Erstens war die Thermoshape nicht sonderlich verwindungssteif (Du sagtest ja schon, daß Du über 80 Kilo wiegst). Im übrigen war soweit ich mich erinnere der Schwingendrehpunkt nicht unbedingt so gewählt, daß der Antrieb völlig frei war von Kettenzug. Und das sog. Ghost-shifting kann von einer zu kurzen Schaltzugaußenhülle gekommen sein.
Ich kann zum Gemini ST-Rahmen keine eigenen Erfahrungen kundtun. Ich habe das Gemini DT, und das ist elend steif. Da verwindet sich garnichts. Und ich habe auch 86 Kilo nackich.
Die Geschichte mit dem Sattelrohr hat auch vielen Kunden nicht gefallen. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum das so gemacht wurde, aber möglich wäre es, daß Bergwerk zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits versuchte, billiger zu produzieren.
Was die Gabel angeht, so sollten beim Gemini ST 120mm durchaus drin sein. Am Hinterbau werden es wohl um die 100mm sein, dabei hängt die Performance aber ganz vom Dämpfer und seiner Kennlinie ab.
Natürlich ist der Gemini ST-Rahmen teurer als Fernostprodukte, und Du wirst ihn sicherlich nur dann kaufen, wenn er Dir optisch besser gefällt, er in D produziert wurde oder weil "Bergwerk" draufsteht...
Schau Dich ruhig auch anderweitig um, aber immer dran denken: Eingelenker ist bei richtiger Geometrie und Schwingendrehpunkt-Auslegung niemals schlecht!
Gruß
UKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

